

Upverter: Our Y Combinator Experience - bootload
http://blog.upverter.com/our-y-combinator-experience

======
dsr_
Has anyone ever been accepted for Y Combinator funding, done it, and been
unhappy about it? Other than business failures?

~~~
kapilkale
I'd guess most (if not all) founders whose businesses failed have been
positive about yc.

I remember reading a blog post by a yc-funded news startup that failed, maybe
in the fall of 2010. I can't find the article at the moment, but I
specifically remember that the founders described the YC partners as being a
"class act" during the process of dissolving the company.

------
dmix
> down to Mountain View that inevitably led to some serious misunderstanding
> at US Immigration

I'm curious to hear what the problem was as I recently had some problems
getting into the US.

~~~
danielharan
Also currently on the home page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3545548>

------
Macsenour
I submitted my application the day they opened up, I am now in "holding my
breath" mode. Which by itself will be an amazing feat since, even if I am
accepted, I won't hear until the end of March. Meanwhile I am focused on the
design and demo.

~~~
chacham15
One thing that I'd recommend from personal experience is iterating the
application just like you would your startup. Read
<http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html> and then reread your application. See
where/if some of the things that he talks about are present in your
application. When I first did this I was shocked to see that I did almost all
of the things that he said that you shouldn't do. I went back and updated the
app. Then I repeated the cycle a few times. Lastly, as my product developed
and I described it to people, I learned where to focus and refined my
description and ultimately went back and updated the app again. Not that I am
an expert by any means, just my 2 cents.

~~~
Macsenour
I submitted it early so I could do exactly that. Thanks VERY much for the
link. I am ready, after a couple of days of not looking at it, to look at my
application again with fresh eyes. Great 2 cents! :)

------
slewis
Posted Sept 12, 2011. I thought it'd been longer than 9 months!

~~~
mwoodworth
Upverter was in the YC class that started in Jan 2011.

~~~
unreal37
Although it sounds like one of the founders missed half of it. ;)

Congrats on upverter night on HN. Three articles on the front page.

